

Ask YC: Sites similar to News.YC - johng

I know it's been asked before, but I spent 30 minutes using Google to search the YC archives and the keywords are just too abundant and the first 20 pages yielded no results.<p>I'm looking for sites similar to news.ycombinator.com -- Just quick blurbs about what's new and happening in the nerdosphere.<p>On any given day about 10 items interest me, so I'm looking for other sources for more data.<p>Anyone?
======
smikolay
Fred Wilson covers off the agregators he uses in the comments here, which
might provide some inspiration: <http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/04/celebrating-
aggregation.html>

While slightly different, the reddit code is here, and publicly available:
<http://code.reddit.com/>

lastly, if you're looking for environmental news topics, I've slapped
together: <http://www.environmentalbubble.com/>

------
mrduncan
<http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~ad/news/> Academic Hacker News - although it isn't
too active

------
kbrower
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=576677>

------
mixmax
<http://newmogul.com> if you're into business, financials and that sort of
stuff.

It's run by our very own nickb (<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=nickb>)

------
RossM
As an aside, SearchYC (<http://searchyc.com/>) and HNSearch
(<http://www.webmynd.com/html/hackernews.html> \- Firefox plugin) might help
you if Google isn't.

------
johng
Thanks for the suggestion guys... it looks like dzone.com from the thread you
linked is exactly the type of site I'm looking for.

------
johng
That brings up another question.... since newmogul.com and AHN seem to use the
same script, is it open source somewhere?

~~~
mattyb
<http://arclanguage.org/>

A bit more than a script.

------
minalecs
slashdot.org -- nerd news

dzone.com -- programming

~~~
mahmud
Slashdot has been useless for at least the last 2 years. They even removed the
link to the "developers" section from their category list on the front page,
though "idle" and "games" remain.

Never heard of dzone.

